# hello special people



## hippy123 (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Just thought I'd introduce my self to everyone on here. My name is Kamy and I have had DP for about a year. I have always been a quite anxious person and some times it would get very bad. My worst experience is when my grandmother died and a few days after the funeral I felt scared and my legs and body would shake uncontrolably. At university I was consumed with OCD, anxiety and constant thoughts about who I am and what I'm doing here in this life. This eventually all contributed to DP where I felt as though I was in a dream and reality had somehow gone. I can relate to alot of people here going through this condition and never even knew it existed. My symptoms include feeling of detachment like being trapped in a dream, lack of emotion, things seem two dimentional and flat and like they and I are slowly moving. And my memory and concerntration are poor as if yesterday never happened. I can understand that chronic anxiety has caused this weird condition but one thing is for sure that this is not what a normal human should feel like. I know DP is like a defence mechanism protecting us from further anxiety but its end results are truly disturbing. I just hope that one day I and all you DP sufferers will return to reality and be able to live life in peace.


----------



## algernon (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow you sound like a very lovely person ... I read your discriptiopn to my fiancee and he said it sounds exactly like my discription of this dreamworld...Mine also started with extreme anxiety which has now turned to depression. I am becoming very obsessive but I believe that is the minds way of trying to establish a system to calm the anxiety.... I used to have a Cockatoo, yes I said Cockatoo... I had him for a long time he moved eveywhere with me, all over the world in fact...I guess the moves whre just too much for him and he started to pluck his feathers. Just a little at first, then it got really bad. I couldn't understand why, he got loads of attention. I took him to the vet and the Doc said it was a form of obsessive copulsiveness.... I know we are not birds and that story is way out there but my obsessiveness is in responce to anxiety. Without Dp and panic I don't pluck my feathers...so to speak.. C


----------



## ohelp (May 22, 2007)

i know what it's like.


----------

